# £530 to replace a battery!



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] After 6 years of saving, my mate bought an '09 911 GTS

1st issue 2 days ago with failing to start, transported to local Porsche dealer ~ phone call today quoting him £530 to replace a faulty battery [smiley=bigcry.gif]

£200 for the battery, rest for 2 hours labour!

Was thinking about one for after the roadster in a few years. Not now.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

His mistake was taking it to a dealer :lol:

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Your mate should have asked the No Start question on the TTF. :roll: ... We'd have put him right.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

J•RED said:


> His mistake was taking it to a dealer :lol:
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yeah he knows now! Trouble was he broke down & Porsche Assist refused to take him to his local indie (who added to problem by quoting £130 for same thing). Spent the afternoon explaining block exemption reg to him


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

The battery is just under the bonnet (under a scuttle panel in front of the windscreen). Other than giving yourself a hernia trying to lift the old one out while awkwardly leaning right over into the middle of the car, it's very easy to change. Cost me about £100 for the battery and 5 minutes to swap it over.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Spandex said:


> The battery is just under the bonnet (under a scuttle panel in front of the windscreen). Other than giving yourself a hernia trying to lift the old one out while awkwardly leaning right over into the middle of the car, it's very easy to change. Cost me about £100 for the battery and 5 minutes to swap it over.


Was the £100 for a Porsche battery or another one?


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Running a 911 isn't cheap, especially if you have a Porsche extended warranty. You can risk taking it to an indy, and then find out your warranty is void, or you can take it to a Porsche dealer, and pay through the nose. I paid over £1200 for a service a couple of months ago.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

fut1a said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > The battery is just under the bonnet (under a scuttle panel in front of the windscreen). Other than giving yourself a hernia trying to lift the old one out while awkwardly leaning right over into the middle of the car, it's very easy to change. Cost me about £100 for the battery and 5 minutes to swap it over.
> ...


Porsche don't make batteries :wink: . But no, it wasn't the rubbish Porsche fit. I didn't have to worry about their stupid warranty conditions though...


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Spandex said:


> fut1a said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


Exactly spot on, they use batteries made by the likes of Bosch/Varta, just replaced our 911s battery, full fat Bosch 5 year etc etc for £110.

When you buy a Porker, you know what you are getting into, no point crying over spilt milk when the bills start rolling in.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

This is the thing about OPC warranties.. After forking out for the warranty itself, and for the expensive servicing and consumables, you'd need something pretty bad to go wrong just to break even. There must be loads of 911 owners driving around desperately hoping something expensive goes bang...


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Spandex said:


> fut1a said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


Yeah I know they don't make batteries, but I was wondering if it was the crap Porsche branded one.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Spandex said:


> This is the thing about OPC warranties.. After forking out for the warranty itself, and for the expensive servicing and consumables, you'd need something pretty bad to go wrong just to break even. There must be loads of 911 owners driving around desperately hoping something expensive goes bang...


I personally don't drive around hoping something expensive goes bang, it's just that if something does, then I know I am covered, and most things if any on a Porsche ain't cheap. As someone has already said, you should know what you're getting yourself into before going down the Porsche warranty route. I did it just for the peace of mind.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

fut1a said:


> I personally don't drive around hoping something expensive goes bang, it's just that if something does, then I know I am covered, and most things if any on a Porsche ain't cheap. As someone has already said, you should know what you're getting yourself into before going down the Porsche warranty route. I did it just for the peace of mind.


I think it's a universal truth that anyone who has a warranty will believe warranties are an excellent idea and anyone who doesn't have one will think they're a waste of money. I've never paid for a warranty on any car I've owned and am definitely a few grand better off for it, so I'm firmly in the latter group.

Whenever I consider one, I remind myself that if warranties were statistically sensible, warranty companies would be out of business...


----------



## v8rumbler (Mar 31, 2014)

Jonny_C said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif] After 6 years of saving, my mate bought an '09 911 GTS
> 
> 1st issue 2 days ago with failing to start, transported to local Porsche dealer ~ phone call today quoting him £530 to replace a faulty battery [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> ...


so 2 hrs labour is 300 quid!!!


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

v8rumbler said:


> Jonny_C said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=bigcry.gif] After 6 years of saving, my mate bought an '09 911 GTS
> ...


Most main dealer labour is over £100 per hour now.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

A guy at work has a 1 series BMW, said its around the same price for his battery to be replaced as it needs reprogramming once fitted? :?


----------



## FraggleMeTimbers (Apr 11, 2014)

We once had an older (late 2000's) Audi that need the ecu programming to the battery, the OEM battery has some codes that need to be entered, its not like the battery its self was different, just without the code the ECU don't know the max charge rate capacity's etc, for the smart charge/start stop. Only seen it go wrong that once, had a guy come in with a newish M3, took a look at the fitting guide and said flat out i'm not touching it


----------

